# An Post Mobile...any opinions???



## nad (12 Oct 2021)

Hi Im thinking thinking about changing network provider from Vodafone. And i just seen this An post advert and im wondering what people think of it.









						Mobile
					

Find out more about Postmobile’s low cost prepaid mobile phone services including its prepay plans and wide range of prepay phones




					www.anpost.com


----------



## RetirementPlan (12 Oct 2021)

I used it a couple of years back, before switching to 48. The quality of service was fine for me, though I'm perhaps not the most demanding of users - fairly low voice usage. 

It seems to be the best value option to get onto Vodafone's network, which is generally recognised as the best coverage and quality. Though all networks are subject to local variation.


----------



## twofor1 (12 Oct 2021)

I was with Vodafone for years, no issues at all with the service but at €25 monthly there was much better value out there.

I went for 48 at €7.99, for me anyway they were a disaster, I was gone within the month.

Then went for AnPost’s €15 offer, no issues since.


----------



## Cervelo (12 Oct 2021)

For the same price GoMo gives you a lot more, 45000 minutes of calls, 10,000 SMS's and 120Gb of data and I'm sure the 10GB of roaming data would be more than An Post's offering.
I've been using GoMo since they launched here and have had no issues here (mainly in Dublin) or when I've been in Spain or France


----------



## Up Rovers (12 Oct 2021)

twofor1 said:


> I was with Vodafone for years, no issues at all with the service but at €25 monthly there was much better value out there.
> 
> I went for 48 at €7.99, for me anyway they were a disaster, I was gone within the month.
> 
> Then went for AnPost’s €15 offer, no issues since.




That seems good value especially if it is on the Vodafone network.  The prices with Vodafone seem a lot more expensive.

I have €25 per month Smart Plan 25 and they make a big deal out of it, if you leave you would not be able to get that deal back again.


----------



## Páid (12 Oct 2021)

+1 for Gomo.


----------



## twofor1 (12 Oct 2021)

Cervelo said:


> For the same price GoMo gives you a lot more, 45000 minutes of calls, 10,000 SMS's and 120Gb of data .............................


Wow, that is some allowance. Even being on the phone 24 hours a day, every day of the month, and there would still be 360 minutes left over. For very high usage, GoMo looks like the way to go alright.

I went with An Post as having never had an issue with the Vodafone network, I prefer it and their usage allowances are many multiples my needs.
Typically in a month I would use 500 minutes of calls, 50 Sms’s and maybe 1 Gb of data.
An Post are also currently offering the first month free plus an extra  €10 credit if you opt for the auto top up.​


----------



## Cervelo (13 Oct 2021)

twofor1 said:


> Wow, that is some allowance. Even being on the phone 24 hours a day, every day of the month, and there would still be 360 minutes left over. For very high usage, GoMo looks like the way to go alright.


Yeah it's funny while in Ireland I wouldn't use my phone at all really and the GoMo allowances are overkill for my usage
My phone is really only used as an MP3 player while out on the bike and if needs be an emergency call to be rescued while out on the bike
But when I'm in Spain it gets a lot more use, I'd be on the phone at least an hour a day sometimes a multiple of that depending on what's going on
so for me the An Post roaming allowance is just not good enough

*Roaming in the EU:* a fair usage policy limit of 16GB data and 250 minutes and texts per month applies to all plans, including the €15 Unlimited Plan.

But having said that I find recently that I'm getting and making more and more calls through the WhatsApp so the 16GB should be more that enough especially when you factor the usage of a WiFi connection.


----------



## Up Rovers (22 Oct 2021)

nad said:


> Hi Im thinking thinking about changing network provider from Vodafone. And i just seen this An post advert and im wondering what people think of it.



@nad just wondering if you went ahead with the move to An Post as I am strongly considering it.  Just hope that if I do move and it does not work out that I will have the option of moving back to the Smart Plan 25 that I presently have with Vodafone.

Anyone else have any experiences to share about their move to An Post and how it went?  Are there long delays when ringing An Post if a problem does arise?


----------



## Protocol (22 Oct 2021)

I switched to An Post mobile.

I got the SIM card in a large post office.

I signed up on the website for auto top-up each month.

I did have one small issue, due to the phone handset being previously Vodafone I think, some setting was set to Vodafone, I had to change that.

That required me sending e-mails to An Post.

Overall, I am happy, as I get access to the Vodafone network for 15 euro per month, compared to paying 35-40 to Vodafone.

By the way, Vodafone have now launched a low-cost subsidiary, problem to compete against GoMo / 48.ie / Tesco / AnPost, etc.

It's called Clear Mobile.


----------

